# تعرف تقرأ الموضوع ده من غير ما عينك تدمع



## tamav maria (17 مايو 2010)

إبنى الغالي

لما يجي اليوم الي تشوفني فيه عجوزاً .. ارجوك خليك صبور
وحاول تفهمني
لو هدومي اتوسخت وانا باكل الطعام .... لو معرفتش البس 
هدومي لوحدي...
افتكر الايام الي كنت بعلمك كل الحاجات دي
لو كنت بتكلم معاك وكررت نفس الكلام ونفس الموضوع الف مره..... 
لا تقاطعني.... واسمعني ومعلش يابني استحملني 
لما كنت صغيراً يا بني , كنت دائماً تكرر وتسأل وانا اجيبك بحب 
لحد مفهمت وعرفت كل حاجه



وخليك فاكر اني علمتك ازاي تعمل كل الحاجات الكثيرة ... ازاي تأكل ..
ازاي تلبس ملابسك ... ازاي تواجه الحياة
ولما أفقد ذاكرتي أو الغبط في الكلام ... استحملني واديني وقت افتكر
ولو مقدرتش افتكر....متتعصبش... وحتي لو كان كلامي مش مهم... 
المهم انك تسمعني
لو مش عاوز اكل..متاكلنيش بالعفيه
لما اجوع هكله
ولو معرفتش امشي بسبب قدمي المريضة
خليني امسك في ايدك... بنفس الحب والطريقه الي انا عملتها معاك وانت صغير
علشان تخطي اول خطوه ليك
ولما يجي اليوم الي اقولك فيه نفسي اشوف ربنا 
متزعلش ومتبكيش
هتعرف الي بقوله فيوم من الايام
حاول أن تفهم أن عمري قرب ينتهي
وفى يوم من الأيام هتعرف برغم من كل العيوب الي فيا 
بتمنالك احسن حاجه... وحولت اسعدت باي طريقه
ساعدني يابني علشان امشي ... ساعدني علشان اعدي الطريق بالحب و الصبر ... 
زي معملت معاك وانت صغير
ساعدني يا بني علشان اوصل للنهايه بسلام ..
واتمني من ربنا أنك متحسش بالحزن ولا حتى بالعجز لما يجي الوقت واروح
لازم تكون جنبي وقريب مني ... وتحاول تضمني... 
زي معملت معاك وانت صغير يا ابني

احضني يا ابني زي محضنتك وانت صغير

بحبك يا بني العزيز

والدك
والدتك


----------



## just member (17 مايو 2010)

فعلا مؤثر جدا
بعطيلك احلى تقييم اختى العزيزة لانى حاسيت المعنى فى كلامك
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (17 مايو 2010)

> ساعدني يا بني علشان اوصل للنهايه  بسلام ..
> واتمني من ربنا أنك متحسش بالحزن  ولا حتى بالعجز لما يجي الوقت واروح
> لازم تكون جنبي وقريب مني ...  وتحاول تضمني...
> زي معملت معاك وانت صغير يا ابني
> ...




موضوع حزين 

وكلام مؤثر جداااااااااااااااااا

اتمنى كل الاولاد يقروا الموضوع ده 

وياخدوا بالهم من والدايهم 

شكرااااااااااااا يا قمر 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## losivertheprince (17 مايو 2010)

*سلام المسيح

موضوع جميل قوى بس هسأل سؤال صغير ...........

لو لم يفعل الاب ذلك أو لم يفعل أى ذلك .............

ماذا سيفعل الأن ؟ 
أتسأل فقط*​


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> 
> موضوع جميل قوى بس هسأل سؤال صغير ...........
> 
> ...






عزيزي losiver 
اشكرك لمشاركتك
الرائعة 
بالنسبة للسؤال الي 
انت سألتة 
فده اجابتة كبيره قوي 
ولكن ها اجوبك باختصار
اولا احب اذكرك بان الكتاب
المقدس امرنا باكرام الوالدين
يعني مش ها نقدر نعاملهم 
المعامله بالمثل 
 ولا يصح أن يعامل الابن أبويه 
بنفس المستوى، 
كلمة بكلمة، وغضبة بغضبة، ونقداً بنقد.
يعني لو  احد الوالدين آثر في 
تربية اولاده  ممكن تكون دي 
راجعة لاسباب خارجة عن ارادتة
ممكن تكون ظروف مالية او صحيه 
او نفسية او ظروف العمل او ترجع 
الي تربية احد الوالدين نفسهم 
في الصغر 
كل الظروف دي بتأثر علي تربية 
ابنائهم 
واذا كنا احنا ابناء الله بنسامح
اعدائنا قبل احبائنا 
مش هانقدر نسامح ابائنا
علي اي غلطه ارتكبوها معانا
او اي شئ اثروا فيه معانا

ومن راي انا 
ان احترام الوالدين 
ومساعدتهم في الكبر
موضوع ليس فيه نقاش 
او جدل


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 مايو 2010)

حقيقي لا تعليق !
احلى تقييم


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> فعلا مؤثر جدا
> 
> بعطيلك احلى تقييم اختى العزيزة لانى حاسيت المعنى فى كلامك
> الرب يبارك خدمتك​


 


اشكرك just member 
لمرورك الك
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ريم


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع حزين ​
> وكلام مؤثر جداااااااااااااااااا​
> اتمنى كل الاولاد يقروا الموضوع ده ​
> وياخدوا بالهم من والدايهم ​
> ...


 


اشكرك ماما كاندي
لمشاركتك الجميله


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> حقيقي لا تعليق !
> احلى تقييم


 

اشكرك كيرلس
لمشاركتك الرقيقة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## toty sefo (18 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل 
ربنا يدينا نعمه فى عيون ولادنا زى ما ربناهم يرحمونا 
شكرا


----------



## كيرلس2009 (18 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2010)

كيرلس2009 قال:


>


 

اشكرك كيرلس 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يدينا نعمه فى عيون ولادنا زى ما ربناهم يرحمونا
> شكرا


 
امين يارب
اشكرك توتي 
لمرورك الرائع


----------



## mark2030 (21 مايو 2010)

هاى انا لي فترةلم اقدم اى مشاركة بس الموضوع دة شدنى كتير وانا نفسى اكون عند حسن ظن اهلى لانى بحبهم كتييييييييييير بس مع الاسف احيانا مش بقدر البى كل احتياجاتهم ودى حاجة بتضايقنى جدا وكتير لم بفكرانهم ممكن يسبونى بعد الشر بحس لنى حتجنن يا رب خليهم لى على فكرة انا زعلان منكم لان كنت فاكر انى لما اشترك فى المنتدى حلاقى حد اكلمه ويسمعنى  بس ادينى لى فترة مفيش اى حد كلمنى ولا بعتلى رسالة ولا حتى سالتونى على البنت  الى حكيت حكايتها ؟؟؟يا ترى فاكرينها ولا البنت الى كنت بستشيركم فى العريس المقدم ليها؟؟ فكرينها يلا الدنبا تلاهى سلام


----------



## MATTEW (21 مايو 2010)

*مؤثره جدا 

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## tamav maria (21 مايو 2010)

mark2030 قال:


> هاى انا لي فترةلم اقدم اى مشاركة بس الموضوع دة شدنى كتير وانا نفسى اكون عند حسن ظن اهلى لانى بحبهم كتييييييييييير بس مع الاسف احيانا مش بقدر البى كل احتياجاتهم ودى حاجة بتضايقنى جدا وكتير لم بفكرانهم ممكن يسبونى بعد الشر بحس لنى حتجنن يا رب خليهم لى على فكرة انا زعلان منكم لان كنت فاكر انى لما اشترك فى المنتدى حلاقى حد اكلمه ويسمعنى  بس ادينى لى فترة مفيش اى حد كلمنى ولا بعتلى رسالة ولا حتى سالتونى على البنت  الى حكيت حكايتها ؟؟؟يا ترى فاكرينها ولا البنت الى كنت بستشيركم فى العريس المقدم ليها؟؟ فكرينها يلا الدنبا تلاهى سلام



اهلا بك عزيزي مارك 
في المنتدي بين 
اخوتك واخواتك في المسيح

واشكرك اخي انك شاركت 
في موضوعي 
وده شئ يفرحني قوي 

جميل اطاعة وحب الوالدين
ومهما قدمنا ومهما ضحينا ومهما عملنا فصدقني لن نصل الى نقطه في بحر لرد المعروف 

وعلى الأولاد إطاعة الوالدين لأن هذا حق، كقول بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى أهل أفسس : ( أيها الأولاد أطيعوا والديكم في الرب لأن هذا حق . أكرم أباك وأمك . التي هي أول وصية بوعد . لكي يكون لكم خير وتكونوا طوال الأعمار على الأرض ) . ( 6 : 1- 4 ) 
بص يا مارك 
انا متأكده ان زي ما انت بتحب والديك هذا الحب 
اكيد هما كمان بيحبوك اكتر من كده 
بس انا عاوزه اعرف انت ليه حاسس بالذنب
لو انت بتعمل كل اللي بتقدر عليه وبتراعي 
ضميرك قدام ربنا في خدمتهم 
ليه حاسس بالذنب 
واحب اقولك اخي مارك
ان التفكير اللي بيجيلك ده 
من الشيطان 
يعني ايه بتخاف لما بيجيلك 
فكر انهم ها يسبوك 
صدقني يامارك اول مايجلك 
الفكر ده ارشم علامة الصليب
واطلب من ربنا العون والنجده
لمحاربة كل فكر شرير
ومش ممكن ربنا ها يسيبك 
ها يتمجد وينقذك من هذه 
الافكار سريعا 
وكل اللي عليك انت تصلي 
لهم وتطلب لهم الصحه 
وطول العمر 
وكمان التناول من 
جسد الرب ودمه 
تديك قوه تقدر تحارب
بيها كل افكار شريره 
وربنا معاك 
اما انك زعلان من 
مشرفين واعضاء المنتدي 
علشان ما حدش رد عليك 
المره اللي فاتت 
سوري يامارك 
انا بتأسف لك بالنيابه 
عن كل المشرفيين والاعضاء 
بس يمكن في زحمة الرسائل 
اللي بتيجي ماخدوش بالهم 
او يمكن انت ماحطتهوش في 
القسم المخصص له 
علي العموم قولي هو في اي 
قسم وها نرد عليه 
صدقني يامارك 
المنتدي ده زي العسل 
وهاتتبسط قوي لو استمريت
فيه والكل هنا كأسره واحده 
ولو عندك اي مشكله او استفسار
حطها في المنتدي وها تلاقي 
الكل هنا بيساعد 
وربنا يوفقك
اتمني اسمع ردك


----------



## tamav maria (21 مايو 2010)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> ​




اشكرك كيرلس 
رينا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (21 مايو 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *مؤثره جدا
> 
> شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع
> 
> سلام المسيح معك*





اشكرك للمشارك
الجميله 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)

موضوع مؤثر ورائع

شكرااااا جزيلا يا نيتا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مؤثر جدا
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tamav maria (11 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع مؤثر ورائع
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا يا نيتا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 


اشكرك كليمو 
للمشاركه والتشجيع


----------



## tamav maria (11 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع مؤثر جدا
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

اشكرك كوكومان
للمشاركه الطيبه 
والتشجيع


----------



## tamav maria (11 يونيو 2010)

MATTEW قال:


> *مؤثره جدا *
> 
> *شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع *
> 
> *سلام المسيح معك*


 

اشكرك ماتيو
للمشاركه الجميله


----------



## mark2030 (21 يونيو 2010)

هاااااااااااااااااااى ميرسى كتير على الرد وميرسى اكتر على الاهتمام بى كل الى بترجاه منكم انكم متنسونيش تانى وصلوا لاجلى


----------



## $كاترين$ (22 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى جدا ليكى

انا مليت خمس  علب مناديل من العياط


----------



## حبك كفاية (27 يونيو 2010)

بجد موضوع فى غاية الروعة ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> إبنى الغالي
> 
> لما يجي اليوم الي تشوفني فيه عجوزاً .. ارجوك خليك صبور
> وحاول تفهمني
> ...


 


دي اكتر حاجة وجعتني
مش عارفة ليه
يمكن علشان في خدمة مسنين
والموقف ده بيتكرر قدامي كتير
يمكن علشان مقصرة في خدمتي معاهم
بس فعلا موضوع صعب اوي
احلي تقييم ليكي يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------

